# 

## świercz

szukam zdjęć lub stron www gdzie pokazane są wzory rzeźbień zakończeń krokwi

----------


## świercz

nikt nie ma....??? ja już mam  :smile: 
_

czyli "łabędzie szyje"

----------


## świercz

*a "barany" ma* *zuczek*
_

prawde że cudne...?

----------


## prymasek

też chciałem coś takiego 
każda miała bycv inna wyżeźbiona żaba krokodyl hehehe

ale skończyło sie na zwykłej strzałce - prosto i elegancko  :Smile: 

co nie zmienia faktu że to co miałeś na zdjeciach bardzo mi sie podoba

----------


## świercz

....hmmm wyszedłby ci *kociokwik* wiec dobrze że zostałeś przy tych prostych i eleganckich   :Wink2:

----------


## zuczek

Świercz - znam jeszcze dwie osoby na forum, które mają dach wykończony w ten sposób   :Wink2:  Pozwolę sobie  :oops:  

Wwiola:





I Rafałek:

----------


## Aguu

To ja też się pochwalę swoją końcówką. Krokwi  :smile:

----------


## świercz

*Aguu* rozwaliłeś mnie totalnie - sa zajebi-ste!!!!!! ja pierdziele jak pięknie wyszlifowane! tak pięknie wyszlifowali je cieśle czy ty maczałeś w tym ręką  :wink:

----------


## Aguu

*świerczu*, dzięki, ale to nie moja zasługa. My z żoną tylko wybraliśmy wzór, a reszta to już dzieło cieśli. Jego syn wymyśla te wzory i starają się nie powtarzać w najbliższej okolicy tych samych. Te krokwie to jedna z nielicznych rzeczy, które nam się bardzo udały na tej budowie.

----------


## zenobiusz77

A czy ktoś wie jakich narzędzi należy użyć aby tak fantastycznie wyrzeźbić krokwie? Mam chrapkę na coś takiego i chciałbym się za to sam zabrać  :Smile:

----------


## Aguu

*zenobiusz77*, osobiście nie rzeźbiłem tych krokwi, ale cieśla najpierw wyciął sobie w desce szablon, a później według tego szablonu wycinał kształt na krokwiach za pomocą piły szablastej.

----------


## skorpio

Profesjonalne firmy stawiające dachy mają na wyposażeniu swojego zaplecza technicznego maszyny do cięcia i strugania więźby sterowane komputerowo. Cały proces obróbki więźby dokonywany jest na terenie zakładu po dokonaniu starannych pomiarów na placu budowy. Na tym etapie inwestor może wybrać sobie wzór zakończenia krokwi. Wszystkie dane wklepywane są w komputer i zostaje wystrugana więźba, którą na placu budowy skręca się w jeden dzień. Niestety takimi urządzeniami dysponują nieliczne firmy w Polsce a koszt wykonania w ten sposób więźby też jest niamały.

----------


## listek

Nie trzeba żadnych specjalistycznych maszyn. Wystarczy zwykła wyrzynarka + dobry nóż do wycinania po krzywej. Resztę wygładzisz strugiem i papierem ściernym.

----------


## piterazim

U mnie majster piłą łańcuchową  :ohmy:   takie coś wyrzeźbił, resztę stolarki też wykończył ze smaczkiem - łączenia przy pomocy drewnianych kołków - spec starej daty

----------


## kasja

Pewnie takie krokwie da się zrobić tylko przed założeniem na dach? A może ma ktoś doświadczenie że ktoś mu to robił jak już krokwie były założone na  budynku?

----------


## TINEK

Pamiętajcie, aby do tak rzeźbionych krokwi resztę wykończeń też utrzymać w podobnym stylu (drzwi, okna, ganeczki itp)
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## brachol

ja mam zamiar uzyc pily szablastej i moim zdaniem bedzie ok ale to sie jeszcze okaze czy sie nie myle 

*Aguu*
ogladalem Twoja wiezbe w dzienniku bardzo ladnie zrobione moim zdaniem i mam pytanie jakiej grubosci deski sa uzyte na nadbitke? I dlaczego tak wystaje za krancowe krokwie tak mozna robic?

----------


## TINEK

Witam
U kolegi/żanki Aguu wypuścili nabitkę poza krokwie, bo robili nie tylko na solidność, ale i na ładność, dach tak wykończony sprawia wrażenie lekkości, mnie nie podoba się jak jest krokiew zlicowana z dachówką skrajną - no ale co kto lubi.
Mnie cieśla zwrócił uwagę, żę tak będzie ładniej i chwała mu za to.
U mnie podobnie jak u Aguu
[img][/img]
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Aguu

Witaj *brachol*!
Grubość mojej nadbitki to 17 mm.

----------


## brachol

> Witaj *brachol*!
> Grubość mojej nadbitki to 17 mm.


dzieki bardzo

----------


## Malobert

> Witam
> U kolegi/żanki Aguu wypuścili nabitkę poza krokwie, bo robili nie tylko na solidność, ale i na ładność, dach tak wykończony sprawia wrażenie lekkości, mnie nie podoba się jak jest krokiew zlicowana z dachówką skrajną - no ale co kto lubi.
> Mnie cieśla zwrócił uwagę, żę tak będzie ładniej i chwała mu za to.
> U mnie podobnie jak u Aguu
> [img][/img]
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


U mnie cieśla zostawił tak samo - naddatek około 10 cm na "obcięcie" ale to dlatego żeby nie było ładnie, ale dla dekarza, który będzie mógł dzięki temu idelanie zrównać z dachówką i nadmiar obciąć

----------


## brachol

*TINEK*
mozna prosic o zdjecie pokazujace blizej rynne i sposob montazu?

----------


## TINEK

Parę fotek znalazłem
na gotowo



i podczas montażu


bardziej szczegółowych na dysku nie znalazłem
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## GosiaIAdam

A tak wyglądają krokwie rzeźbione przez ekipę, która będzie robić też u nas:


Więcej zdjęć tutaj

----------


## brachol

> bardziej szczegółowych na dysku nie znalazłem
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


dzieki bardzo

----------


## A_dam

Ludziska kochane, czym były obrabiane te Wasze pikne zakończenia krokwi? Czy to jest jazda po jakiejś szynie/prowadnicy? Jak spytałem "fachowców" o takie zakończenia to mi odpowiedzieli, że to sprzęt trzeba mieć. Wiem, że sprzęt trzeba mieć, ale oni żyją z krycia dachów. Więc tacy chyba z nich fachowcy. Jak były robione te zakończenia krokwi? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aguu

*A_dam*, przeczytaj posty od początku to znajdziesz odpowiedź. Już na ten temat rozmawialiśmy.

----------


## Jastrzab

U mnie wszystko robili elektryczną piłą łańcuchową. Na początku zrobili szablon na kawałku deski (wg. mojego uznania). potem deska do krokwi, ołówek,  piła i heja do cięcia. Na końcu podszlifowali wiertarką z papierem ściernym.
Krokwie sam heblowałem ręczną heblarką z marketu. Po zrobieniu i zamontowaniu całej więźby jeszcze raz przeszlifowałem ich robotę drobnym papierem ściernym założonym na szlifierkę kątową i wszystko zaezpieczyłem impregnatem koloryzującym.
W sumie cała ta robota ciesielska to prymityw - potrzebna tylko odrobina chęci i wyobraźni. Efekty są całkiem młe dla oka.

----------


## skorpio



----------


## mysweetbabys

a oto i nasze rzeźbienia:
[img]

[img]
[/img]

----------


## magdzina

A ja mam takie

----------


## tomkrzysiek

A ja mam takie   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

sorry, ale nie mogłam się powstrzymać   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

Noooo... chciałbym mieć...... TAKIEGO....  :Lol:

----------


## A_dam

Noooo i gdzie byś go wsadził/włożył ...

----------


## mysweetbabys

hehe dobre tylko gdzie to takie są?

----------


## mysweetbabys

a powiedzcie co robicie z pustka miedzy nadbitka a wiencem?

----------


## listek

Podczas ocieplania domu styropianem podciągne styropian aż do wysokości krokwi (zlicowanie u góry), a z góry podczas ocieplania poddasza wełna az do styropianu.

Coś takiego (oczywiście w uproszczeniu)

----------


## TINEK

U mnie też będzie, jak narysował Listek, jest to poprawne rozwiązanie, które eliminuje mostek cieplny. U mnie dodatkowo będzie zostawiona szczelina do wentylowania przestrzeni między wełną i deskowaniem (styropian nie dochodzi do samej nabitki, szczelina około 2 cm zabezpieczona siatką przed lokatorami)
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## piterazim

*TINEK*
dwa pytania
jakiej siatki użyjesz?
a jak tą siatkę zamocujesz? 

w jakimś dzienniku widziałem jak ktoś zmontował takie kanały wentylacyjne do ścian 3W

----------


## TINEK

temat tej siatki jest cały czas otwarty (i też mnie męczy), niektórzy mówią, że wystarczy dać trochę zapasu siatki od ocieplenia i zwinąć coś w rodzaju rulonika, może i tak zrobię, ale tak jakoś mało eleganckie to rozwiązanie. Myślałem o siatce metalowej, nawet zakupiłem z 2 mb siatki ocynkowanej o oczku 1x1 mm (no może 1,5x1,5 mm), ciąć z siatki pasy 100 - 150 szerokości, górą dosunąć do nabitki, a resztę zatopić w ociepleniu, rozwiązanie solidniejsze, ale bardziej pracochłonne.
Te puszki do sciany 3W to trochę za małe - chyba.
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## telmunia

A u nas są takie zakończenia...

----------


## mysweetbabys

tinek a czy ty masz pełne deskowanie dachu?

----------


## TINEK

> tinek a czy ty masz pełne deskowanie dachu?



Tak

----------


## Bartolz

TINEK czy możesz dać namiar na firmę która robiła stolarkę i montaż

----------


## TINEK

> TINEK czy możesz dać namiar na firmę która robiła stolarkę i montaż


Bardzo proszę.
Wykonawcę, który wykonywał u mnie więźbę znajdziesz tutaj
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## angelb

podobają mi się te strugane krokwie-muszę teraz z moim cieślą zagadać czy też potrafi takie cuda czarować  :big grin:

----------


## profus

> temat tej siatki jest cały czas otwarty (i też mnie męczy), niektórzy mówią, że wystarczy dać trochę zapasu siatki od ocieplenia i zwinąć coś w rodzaju rulonika, może i tak zrobię, ale tak jakoś mało eleganckie to rozwiązanie. Myślałem o siatce metalowej, nawet zakupiłem z 2 mb siatki ocynkowanej o oczku 1x1 mm (no może 1,5x1,5 mm), ciąć z siatki pasy 100 - 150 szerokości, górą dosunąć do nabitki, a resztę zatopić w ociepleniu, rozwiązanie solidniejsze, ale bardziej pracochłonne.
> Te puszki do sciany 3W to trochę za małe - chyba.
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


Ten temat męczył mnie chyba z rok.
Nikt nie potrafił doradzić. Fachowcy to już wogóle.
Tutaj na forum parę razy o to pytałem i .... nic.

Trochę mnie to już wku ...... iało i żeby innym odjąć trochę problemu piszę co w końcu wymyśliłem. Mi się podoba. 
Kupiłem listwy do opasek drzwiowych i ponawiercałem tak co 5 cm otwory fi 10 mm. Pomalowałem tak jak nadbitkę i krokwie. Od tyłu na zszywki przymocowałem siatkę. Listwy zostały przykręcone do krokwi. Wygląda estetycznie. 

Wcześniej nie wiedząc ja się potoczą losy właśnie tego wykończenia przymocowałem jeszcze od środka tak na wysokości lica wew ściany kolankowej siatkę ocynkowaną 1x1 mm żeby czasem osy czy inne paskudztwa nie wlatywały dalej pomiędzy wełnę a deskowanie.

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Tez myślałem o siatce ocynkowanej, nawet zakupiłem trochę, żeby pokombinować, ale czasu brakło.
Pomysł z listwą, bardzo dobry, a jakbyś jakieś fotki wrzucił to już byłbym całkiem szczęsliwy   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## schodex

Proponuję ci dobrą wyrzynarkę robię to na codzień za jeden dzień zarabiam wszystkie krokwie Pozdr.


> ja mam zamiar uzyc pily szablastej i moim zdaniem bedzie ok ale to sie jeszcze okaze czy sie nie myle 
> 
> *Aguu*
> ogladalem Twoja wiezbe w dzienniku bardzo ladnie zrobione moim zdaniem i mam pytanie jakiej grubosci deski sa uzyte na nadbitke? I dlaczego tak wystaje za krancowe krokwie tak mozna robic?


  :Roll:

----------


## schodex

Jak porobie zdjęcia po budowach to ci parę wzorów podeślę ,ale chyba sam nie masz zamiaru tego robić.


> szukam zdjęć lub stron www gdzie pokazane są wzory rzeźbień zakończeń krokwi


  :Roll:

----------


## ewadora

Profus- koniecznie zapodaj fotki swojego dzieła  :smile: .
Dobrze ,ze mi pokazałes ten wątek. Myślałam ,że tylko ja męczę się z tematem.
Mam pytanie do wszystkich- jak cieśle rzeźbili wasze końcówki - wszystkie na raz a potem kładli więźbę?
U mnie ustawiali krokwie   na dachu zaznaczali ,potem ściągali i rzeźbili, i ponownie na dach. Masakra. Tak jakby 2 x więźbę stawiali.
 Umówiłam się wcześniej ,ze wyrzeźbią mi te krokwie za dodatkową opłatą.Gdybym wiedziała ile za to wezmą to na pewno odpuściłabym sobie.
Teraz wmawiają mi ,ze taki sposób rzeźbienia jedynie był możliwy bo mam dach kopertowy.Ciekawe jak to u Was było?

----------


## profus

Myślę, że z tym rzeźbieniem to sobie utrudnili, ale może jednak inaczej się nie dało. U mnie gość zrobił sobie najpierw wzór, tzn. Jedną krokwie przypasował i wyrzeźbił. Potem ze zwykłej deski szalunkowej zrobił sobie szablon wg tej krokwi. I potem już tylko przykładał ten szablon do każdej następnej. Tylko z narożnymi (koszowymi) jest trochę inaczej bo są dłuższe i grubsze. Pozostałe są jednakowej długości od murłaty do końca okapu.

Co do zdjęć tej listwy maskującej to muszę poszukać zdjęcia albo zrobić. Niebawem je pokaże.

----------


## ewadora

> U mnie gość zrobił sobie najpierw wzór, tzn. Jedną krokwie przypasował i wyrzeźbił. Potem ze zwykłej deski szalunkowej zrobił sobie szablon wg tej krokwi. I potem już tylko przykładał ten szablon do każdej następnej.


 - u mnie tez tak robili




> Tylko z narożnymi (koszowymi) jest trochę inaczej bo są dłuższe i grubsze. Pozostałe są jednakowej długości od murłaty do końca okapu..


No z tym sie nie zgodze- jak masz krokwie koszowe to chyba musisz mieć dach 4 -spadowy - co ja rozumiem- kopertowy.  Tutaj wszystkie krokwie dochodzące do koszowych będa miały inne długości ( choć oczywiście symatrycznie po drugiej stronie znajdziesz parę dla takiej krokwii -a z kolejnych 2 stron jeszcze 2 -czyli rozumiem po 4 krokwie jednakowej długości na dachu   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## profus

> Napisał profus
> 
> Tylko z narożnymi (koszowymi) jest trochę inaczej bo są dłuższe i grubsze. Pozostałe są jednakowej długości od murłaty do końca okapu..
> 
> 
> No z tym sie nie zgodze- jak masz krokwie koszowe to chyba musisz mieć dach 4 -spadowy - co ja rozumiem- kopertowy.  Tutaj wszystkie krokwie dochodzące do koszowych będa miały inne długości ( choć oczywiście symatrycznie po drugiej stronie znajdziesz parę dla takiej krokwii -a z kolejnych 2 stron jeszcze 2 -czyli rozumiem po 4 krokwie jednakowej długości na dachu   
> pozdrawiam


Inaczej w sensie, długości od pozostałych krokwi, ale nie chodzi tu o długość całej krokwi bo ta się zmienia na rogach i przy koszu. Chodzi tutaj o podcięcie dla murłaty. Odległość od podcięcia do końca krokwi tam gdzie jest wzór jest taka sama bez względu na to jaka jest krokiew. Podcięcie wypada w innym miejscu dla narożnych i koszowych. Ale tak jeżeli narożnych lub koszowych jest więcej to jasne, że jedną dopasować a dalej już wzór do pozostałych.

PS.
U mnie dach dość połamany: 4 koszowe i 2 narożne. (3 ściany szczytowe).
A przy dachu czterospadowym nie ma wcale koszowych są tylko narożne.

----------


## ewadora

> Inaczej w sensie, długości od pozostałych krokwi, ale nie chodzi tu o długość całej krokwi bo ta się zmienia na rogach i przy koszu. Chodzi tutaj o podcięcie dla murłaty. Odległość od podcięcia do końca krokwi tam gdzie jest wzór jest taka sama bez względu na to jaka jest krokiew. Podcięcie wypada w innym miejscu dla narożnych i koszowych. Ale tak jeżeli narożnych lub koszowych jest więcej to jasne, że jedną dopasować a dalej już wzór do pozostałych.
> 
> PS.
> U mnie dach dość połamany: 4 koszowe i 2 narożne. (3 ściany szczytowe).
> A przy dachu czterospadowym nie ma wcale koszowych są tylko narożne.


Sorki rzeczywiście pomyliłam koszowe z narożnymi  :oops:  
Co jednakowoż potwierdza ,że można to było zrobić dużo prościej niż moi "fachofcy" zrobili.Oni po prostu uczyli sie na moim dachu a ich nauka kosztowała mnie dodatkowe kilka tysiecy złotych ( bo tyle kazali sobie dopłacić twierdząc ,że inaczej się rzeźbić nie dało jak właśnie 2 x układać więźbę .
pozdrawiam

----------


## rad_milano

Witam,

profus ponawiam prośbę o zdjęcia twojego patentu listwy maskującej.

z góry dzięki

----------


## profus

Proszę. Przedstawiam listwę maskującą szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy nadbitką a elewacją.
Listwa drewniana (opaska drzwiowa) szerokość 5cm. Pomalowana na kolor krokwi i nadbitki z nawierconymi otworami (chyba fi 12mm) co 5 cm. Od spodu przybita trakerem siatka do styro (na zdjęciu pojedyncza ale dałem podwójnie).

----------


## ewadora

DZieki za zdjęcia  :smile: .
Podobno siatka od owadów jednak lepsza bo ma mniejsze otwory -ale jesli siatka do styro jest  podwójnie to pewnie w porządku

----------


## dorkaS

Dorzucam jeszcze swoje krokwie. Jakość zdjęć niestety nie najlepsza.

----------


## cineck

Hey, to i ja dorzuce swoje trzy grosze   :big grin:  
Krzyżownica naszej Iskierki 





A tutaj w czasie montowania na dole...  :cool:  





 :Wink2:  
3majcie się...

----------


## ewadora

Suuuper -też takie chciałam  :smile:  ale majstry nie te  :sad:

----------


## cineck

Dzięki , że się podoba...   :big grin:  no to jeszcze coś pokaże   :big tongue:  



Strzemiączko, tak to się chyba nazywa , jak dobrze pamiętam   :Lol:

----------


## langerob25

Moje Krokwie :

----------


## ewadora

Tyż ładne  :smile: 
Teraz trochę z innej beczki.
CZy może ktoś się orientuje gdzie mozna zakupić profil dachowy wentylacyjny?
To coś co ma umożliwić wentylację przestrzeni między deskami a wełną wprowadzając powietrze od strony styropianu elewacyjnego właśnie w przypadku wykonania nadbitki a nie podbitki jak robi większość budujących.
Tu jest link do stronki --w formacie PDF są rysunki szczegółów docieplenia- to jest na rysunku numer 18
http://www.farbykabe.pl/?pid=102

----------


## ewadora

Jestem z siebie zadowolona - sama wynalazłam profil dachowy wentylacyjny ............. ze zwykłego narożnika z siatką -przyklejonego klejem do siatki do górnego brzegu styropianu na poddaszu  :smile:

----------


## ddt

profus możesz powiedzieć jak dokładnie przykręcałeś listwę do krokwi ?

----------


## Endriuszka

fotki fajne 

mam pytanie:  te wykonczenia krokwi kto je robi ?? ciesla czy tartak czy sami (bo moze sa w necie jakies wzory itd..) ???

----------


## raas

ewadora- Narysuj proszę jak to konkretnie jest zrobione? ta stronka z Twojego linku jest już niedostępna...

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## sebano79

A ja mam pytanie odnośnie farby. Czym malowaliście? Planuję zakup SADOLIN Tinova Lakierobejca, ale będzie mnie to kosztowało około tysiąca. Producent jednak chwali się 12-to letnią ochroną. macie dobrą i tańszą alternatywę dla tej bejcy?

----------


## HAduszek

może komuś się przyda

----------


## AG_home

Witam, 

Temat stary, ale może komuś się jeszcze przyda - czy macie namiary do jakichś cieśli (najlepiej z woj, małopolskiego), którzy takie zakończenia krokwi mogliby wyrzeźbić? Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------

